# How do you spoil your Chi?



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone, I often get looks from my entire family on how I spoil my Chi, Tootie. I got the biggest eye roll from my husband yesterday when he learned that not only do I have a bed with a heating pad in the bathroom for Tootie for when I am getting cleaned up, but that I quickly warm the bed with a blow dryer so she doesn't have to wait for the heating pad. 
I thought it would be fun to share stories of how far we go for our little babies.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine have their own wardrobe..with tons of coats and sweaters as well as hats and scarfs. They have about 6 different carriers one of which is a 4 in 1 backpack and a sling type carrier. They have a stroller. Several chairs their size including their own Couch/hide-a-bed. Their thrown chair, their new red chair and a tiny satellite chair, LOL! They go every where with me and we go to a PetsMart or Petco every weekend and they get new toys every time we go, LOL! 

It drives my husband nuts


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Taz sleeps with me under the covers, i carry him everywhere he never walks. I always everytime i feed him put a treat in his bowl. Last but not least i knowthis sounds bad but he always gets a little goodie from me from the dinner table


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

um...yeah...ditto to all the above....we also traded in our truck for a mini van...after all the Wahs gotta have their seats too!! LOL!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Ditto to everyone's posts. We buy them too many treats, toys, clothes, beds, blankets, etc. We make sure they get their daily exercise and walks to stay healthy and fit. 

We bring our chihuahuas _everywhere_ with us (even to my office at work). We currently rent a vacation house that permits pets in order to bring our chihuahuas with us on our vacations. Lina will be going with Bella, my husband, and me on her first vacation this year to that vacation house.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

All the above, well no travel yet for either of us. I'm going through a remodel replacing the carpeting with hardwood and even before it's complete I ordered area and throw rugs for Boop's comfort. I try to walk her every day and let her sniff everything, tugging me here and there, and carry her when she's had enough.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Every toy I see, I buy. She goes with me everywhere -- she literally has never been left alone (I know that's terrible). Like Bellalina's mom, we rent an apartment near our families so when we go for a visit so we have a nice, safe place to stay with her.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine have their own wardrobe with more clothes in it than I own. They sleep wherever they want to (including my bed >:O) and they can eat whatever human food they want (if it's safe.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I often get told i spoil hico. He only has 14 coats, three t-shirts, two carriers and a shoe box of toys, as well as three pillows with hand made blankets, a soft dog bed, a wrought iron dog bed and another i am making.

He gets hand fed chicken once a week too


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have tons and tons of toys and treats and clothes (they have little hangers their size as well) for my little ones, they have their own king size doggie bed. I have two pet carriers, a sling, and a front pouch thing for them as well. Both my babies sleep in bed with me, as they LOVE to snuggle with me, and I always try to take them with me wherever I go. Minky's only been away from me on a handful of ocassions, but I typically try to take her with me when I go on vacation. They literally get ROYAL canine treatment from me. I seriously doubt that my human children would get treated any better than they do. Some people think that I go overboard with them, but I can't help it! I think with Minky, I REALLY went all out since she was my first chibaby, and I ended up spending well over $1,000 on all kinds of goodies even BEFORE I got her. Also, when Minky was a baby, I carried her around all the time to the point where people were like, "wow, you're so attached to your baby!"


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Well where do i start lol. Of course they each have thier own beds and blankies. They have a laundry basket full of toys, i just keep buying more. I cook them chicken or beef once a week for a treat. They have a snack area in the kitchen just like the kids do, I have started making thier treats myself. DH hates this one but I warm up kujos and rubylee's wet food before i give it to them. I just microwave it for 10 or 15 seconds and stir it really well :lol:. Kujo sleeps in bed with us every night. They now have pet steps to get on and off the couch. Kujo and Ruby have jackets/dresses/shirts/hoodies/ even shoes. I take Kujo where ever i can (this town isn't very dog friendly). Rubylee will be starting to go for rides as soon as she's better trained.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

kenchi said:


> Taz sleeps with me under the covers, i carry him everywhere he never walks. I always everytime i feed him put a treat in his bowl. Last but not least i knowthis sounds bad but he always gets a little goodie from me from the dinner table


Not to sound harsh but you really shouldn't carry Taz everywhere. He needs his exercise!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

sleep in my bed under covers, on sofa , eat ham, chicken , a little buttered crust for breakfast , have beds, blankets, teddies , chewies etc.... lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sheeew........I thought I was bad, but I can see we have some real spoiled babies here rofl!!!!!!!!!! I do go overboard on the clothing and beds here also. But I have a thing for animals sleeping on or in my bed. Will never happen lol!!! Plus I would be terrified if one of them fell off. Mine is sooo high off the ground. 

Lori


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Minky gets some Natural Balance rolls every morning for breakfast (which I heat up), and she's been getting the Merrick canned food with her sissy for lunch and dinner. Of course they eat kibbles too in between, but they get the royal treament when it comes to food, toys, and treats.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL...sometimes I think it would be easier to lost how we "DO NOT" spoil our chis, the list would be much shorter 
Chopper gets a 3 mile walk at least 5 days a week.
All kinds of treats (rotate so he does not get borded with the flavors LOL), Has a huge basket full of toys that I leave turned on its side so he can actually get them. 
Have multiple outfits for his comfort on those cold days. 
Has three different puppy purses for when we go traveling. 
He goes pretty much everywhere with me, even on the Harley (weather permiting). 
Move his dog beds around the house to find him areas of sunshine for his comfort and warmth. 
Open my robe on cold mornings so he can get inside to be nice and toasty. 
I am sure I could think of more but hubby is one his way home for lunch.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

DCC123 said:


> even on the Harley (weather permiting)
> Now I see why his name is Chopper lol!!!! Too cute. I would love to see a pic of that!
> 
> Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Ivy's mom said:


> DCC123 said:
> 
> 
> > even on the Harley (weather permiting)
> ...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

DCC123 said:


> Ivy's mom said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures
> ...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

hahaha I love that picture of Chopper :love5: :lol:

Carl and Mia each have 2 beds (my mom won't let me buy any more ) although they mostly prefer the couch!
They have a ridiculous amount of toys but you can never have too many dog toys, right? 
They both sleep in bed with me (or my sister when I'm away at school) or sometimes Carl will sleep in *his* chair. It's a fuzzy pink satellite dish chair 
They love car rides so my mom takes them with when she drives my sister to school. They also come with every time we go to the bank because they love getting a free treat


----------



## Sunshine Mama (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my, I have a bed in the bathroom for Roxie also but it is not heated. Both girls sleep under the covers with us and I have numerous kinds of crunchy treats for them. Even tried numerous dog foods until I found the one they both ate well. LOL I have almost full bags of Eukanuba, Beneful,Purina One, and some Bil Jac in the freezer that they don't care for. We drive 55 mile round trip to get Royal Canin. With gasoline as high as it is now and me on disability and my hubby retired just that drive is a cost. But they are worth evey thing we do for them. Oh they each have their own machine embroideried blanket that I made for them.


----------

